# [SOLVED] Google won't load :\



## L3g3nd (Nov 3, 2010)

I've had this stupid problem for a long time now. Google just wont load at all. I've tried cleaning everything with ccleaner, still nothing. All the other computers in my house can load Google, but this one can't. Anyone know how to fix this? :\


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Google won't load :\*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

What Browser are you using? Have you tried using a different browser?

Also, check the browser's proxy settings and see if there's one setup, here's how.

You might want to check your Hosts File as well, and see if there's any entries there for Google, and remove it. Your Window's Hosts File can be found here=> C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ or %systemroot%\system32


----------



## L3g3nd (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Google won't load :\*



2xg said:


> What Browser are you using? Have you tried using a different browser?
> 
> Also, check the browser's proxy settings and see if there's one setup, here's how.
> 
> You might want to check your Hosts File as well, and see if there's any entries there for Google, and remove it. Your Window's Hosts File can be found here=> C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ or %systemroot%\system32


I've tried Firefox, Internet Explorer and Google chrome. still the same. I looked at the hosts file, there was some things about google, and some other search engines. I already tried deleting it once before but it came back. I'll try checking the proxy settings now

just checked it, there is no proxy


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Google won't load :\*

Heres how to reset the Hosts File to Default =>http://support.microsoft.com/kb/972034

If that didn't work restart your computer Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, see if you're able to connect here.


----------



## L3g3nd (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Google won't load :\*

Wow. um, that was wierd.

I went to that link, then i clicked on the link to go to Fix it, and the link to Fix it seemed to not load kinda like google. Then i went to see if Google didn't load in the same way, to see if it was the same problem, and then Google just randomly worked :4-dontknoThanks for the help anyway ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Google won't load :\*

Did it work? Is your issue resolved?


----------



## L3g3nd (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Google won't load :\*

Yeah, thanks


----------

